# Carb Reduction



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Been chatting to a friend and doing some reading up on taking as many carbs out of my food intake as possible.

Chicken breast and veg has been suggested to me, just wondering what else I could have also?

I would plan to supplement my food with whey isolate also.

Just after some tips


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Why are you looking to ditch the carbs?

Also, I wouldn't bother with isolate. Whey protein concentrate is fine and a lot cheaper.


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

BigrR said:


> Been chatting to a friend and doing some reading up on taking as many carbs out of my food intake as possible.
> 
> Chicken breast and veg has been suggested to me, just wondering what else I could have also?
> 
> ...


I've had chicken fillets (roughly 350g) and 80g of mixed veg for tea every night for the past few weeks. The only thing I had to add was Nando's marinade sauce because it's low in carbs if you measure it out for taste and moisture.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

bayman said:


> Why are you looking to ditch the carbs?
> 
> Also, I wouldn't bother with isolate. Whey protein concentrate is fine and a lot cheaper.


Want to lose the belly and love handles mate. Ahh noted, went for the isolate due to lack of cals, carbs and fat. Will take a look at that!


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

You'll start p!ssing like a horse, every ten minutes :lol: well thats whats happening to me! oh well, 10 weeks 6 days to go  look up keto will show you alot of other food options


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

if your gonna go down the keto route mate, lots of bacon, chicken, beef, eggs, broccoli, almond milk, all natural peanut butter


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm on day 2 of timed carbs, look into that buddy as its getting great feedback.

You limit your carbs you too say 20g on low days and then a refeed day..

2 days low carbs, then 1 day high carbs to replenish your glycogen stores 

My meals consist off:

Chicken breast with Nando's marinade and diced mixed peppers with broccoli and cheese

Omelette with spinach, bit bacon, mixed peppers and broccoli with cheese

Boiled eggs, table spoon peanut butter as snacks

Protein shake with 200ml semi skim milk and water

I'm looking into some more food idears too lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

eggs, fish, beef. get some good oils in there - extra virgin live oil, avocados are good sources.


----------



## Shaun84 (Mar 7, 2012)

What are your meals like on the re-feed days?


----------



## Shaun84 (Mar 7, 2012)

Reason I ask is that I have been bulking and now on low carbs, feel hungry constantly and feel like I've lost size. Trying to get rid of the fat around love handle area though


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd stick to they whey protien isolate gram for gram more protien, less sugars fillers and fat, slightly more expensive but its worth the extra few quid.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Lol I'm always kinda hungry since starting it 

Carb days are:

200g chicken, fish, steak

100g whole meal brown rice, make sure it's whole meal and not just brown

100g mixed peppers

50g brocoli

Bit of Nando's for taste 

I use milk for my shakes too, I use water on low carb days.

It's day 2 and the headaches have started due to no carbs lol


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, all interesting points above. Looking to cut so apparently I should be consuming around 2500 cals per day, and this is what I was thinking for low carb scran:

Chicken Breast & Nandos Sauce

Birdseye Frozen Veg Bags

Boiled Eggs

Peanut Butter (just as a mouthfull or can I have it as a snack alongside something else?)

Do I have the right idea? Any other tips?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I don't really have carbs; most of my carbs come from veg. Chicken and veg isn't exactly the only meal you can have though! I'm on low calories at the moment but all of my meals are essentially meat/fish and veg e.g:

Breakfast = smoked salmon with green veg e.g. asparagus, lettuce or spinach, and sometimes scrabled egg

Lunch: Tuna, beef, ham or Chicken salad (lettuce, celery, herbs, cucumber, pepper)

Snack: apple or meat or natrual yogurt

Dinner: steak and roasted mediterranian veg

It helps to have cooked meat and yogurt available in the fridge to pick at whenever you feel hungry.

There's tonnes to eat without simple carbs. In fact I prefer this diet to ones filled with stodgy white carbs tbh.


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ive been trying to avoid carbs lately ive been eating...

-Eggs (LOTS OF EM!)

-Chicken

-Turkey

-Gammon

-Bacon

-Fish

I just had Turkey mince with mushrooms, broccoli and cooked the mince in Garlic Nandos marinade. ( some carbs in there but not much)


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Cheerys guys 

So far today I've had 2 scoops of whey isolate, 2 chicken breasts, 2 bags of frozen microwave veg and an activia yogurt, and I've done a cardio session 

Just this evenings main meal I need to work out!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Well this is what today looks like in terms of nutrition, any pointers from this?:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I've been doing keto recently and the macros for fats was 65 and carbs 5, I think lol, so not sure if you need more good fats in your diet and perhaps less protein... But don't quote me on that, someone else will say.... Probably lol


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Ah cool thanks Kay.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

No probs  there's a load of stuff on my journal but will take a good bit of reading back lol


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Will take a look.

Just on this, it seems my carb content is low, protein is high and fat inbetween, should I worry about the fat side of things? Do I need to have low fat, low carbs and mega high protein?


----------



## brabusrocket (Mar 18, 2011)

You need more fat in the diet. I wouldn't bother having milk in your protein shakes lot of sugars in milk, use double cream and water. Remember your fat content should be higher than your protein intake.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

brabusrocket said:


> You need more fat in the diet. I wouldn't bother having milk in your protein shakes lot of sugars in milk, use double cream and water. Remember your fat content should be higher than your protein intake.


I only ever use water mate 

Fat higher than my protein? why? Surprising!


----------



## brabusrocket (Mar 18, 2011)

Im presuming your going down the Keto route? if so have a look at the Keto diet, loads of threads on the diet if your looking to minimize your carb intake and shift the stubborn fat.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

brabusrocket said:


> You need more fat in the diet. I wouldn't bother having milk in your protein shakes lot of sugars in milk, use double cream and water. Remember your fat content should be higher than your protein intake.


I only ever use water mate 

Fat higher than my protein? why? Surprising!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Also finding it hard to do my gym workouts and working (postie so do 5 miles a day walking with heavy kit!) and I feel so drained and ratty, does this feeling go after a bit?

Thanks everyone for your comments, I wouldn't be where I am today without them.


----------



## Dawson89 (Feb 20, 2012)

Meal 1 - 6 egg white 2 yolks, 1scoop whey with nat yog & almond milk (200ml)

Meal 2 - 1 apple, 200 g cottage cheese

Meal 3 - 250 g chicken mixed green veg/100g salad

Pre w/o - 1 scoop whey, 1tbsp peanut butter, 200ml almond milk

Pwo - 2 scoops whey

Meal 6 - 250 g Gammon, mixed veg

Meal 7 - 1 scoop whey, blueberries, water

300g protein

90g carbs

55g fat

2000 Cals

Cheat meal Sunday afternoon (usually roast or BBQ)

Followed this rough outline for 2 months and dropped 2 pounds a week, consistently with no strength loss.

Hope this is of some help, deffo look to limit your carbs and give up bread.

Oh I'm 6ft and from 88 kg to 80.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Will take a look.
> 
> Just on this, it seems my carb content is low, protein is high and fat inbetween, should I worry about the fat side of things? Do I need to have low fat, low carbs and mega high protein?





BigrR said:


> Also finding it hard to do my gym workouts and working (postie so do 5 miles a day walking with heavy kit!) and I feel so drained and ratty, does this feeling go after a bit?
> 
> Thanks everyone for your comments, I wouldn't be where I am today without them.


If you're new to lower carbs then it will take a few days for your body to adapt - it needs to learn to utilise fats from you diet for energy as opposed to carbs (from what I udnerstand anyway). Also, your fats should be higher if your carbs are lower.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

apparently carbs don't make any difference ,they don t make as fat execs calories do? Well that's what most of people think in here including Mods!

Take a look here i asked that question earlier http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/186715-do-carbs-make-us-fat.html


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Been looking into this, sticking with calorie control methinks


----------



## Unintended (Jun 20, 2011)

Most of the people on Keto do it wrong. From what I've seen in this thread, their fats are way too low. My fats are equal to my protein. I get 120g protein and 115g of Fats. If you have too much protein on Keto, the Protein will just be used a fuel instead of the fat. I'm pretty sure it'll also raise insulin levels if you have too much protein with that little fat.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

bigjuice said:


> I'd stick to they whey protien isolate gram for gram more protien, less sugars fillers and fat, slightly more expensive but its worth the extra few quid.


you reck it really matters mate, even if you are just having 2 scoops post workout, and thats it for shakes per week?

bulkpowders do a 90% concentrate, and its supposed to taste a damn sight better than the isolate


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

anab0lic said:


> If you are gonna avoid carbs you must make sure fats make up the bulk of your daily energy consumption to optimize body composition and health.


how much would you recommend mate, and are we talking about fish oils, nuts, natural peanut butter and fish? and how bad is the odd slight of cheese when cutting?

im taking in around 80g i think, and very very little carbs. a bit less on workout days


----------



## Unintended (Jun 20, 2011)

Reading on the websites of how to truly do a Ketogenic diet, they all say that the ratios should be around 60-70%/30/5 F/P/C. I am going by this, so my protein levels don't quite even reach 1g per lb. However, it is really working!!


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Unintended said:


> Reading on the websites of how to truly do a Ketogenic diet, they all say that the ratios should be around 60-70%/30/5 F/P/C. I am going by this, so my protein levels don't quite even reach 1g per lb. However, it is really working!!


read 'bodyopus', by Dan Duchaine, or 'The Ketogenic Diet' by Lyle Macdonald. Both are bodybuilding versions of keto, and were written specifically for it. Both include layouts and full instructions how to set up the diet and follow it thought until you get your results. Look for links on here pal, both can be downloaded


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Downloaded the pdf mate and stuck it on my iPhone, will read it on my carby lunch. Oh the irony...


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Just on this one guys,

If I'm creating a calorie defecit of around 500/600 cals per day (so overall having about 2400/2500) to cut, is this the same if I'm having low carbs? Keep the cals the same but just have some days low carbs and other days as usual?


----------



## Unintended (Jun 20, 2011)

I personally wouldn't say carbs make a difference to weight loss, apart from water weight.

If you make sure that you're getting at least 1g of Protein/lb body weight, and about 0.4g of Fat/lb body weight, then you can fill the remaining calories up with whatever you want. You will have quite a lot of left over calories to spare as well on a 2500kcal diet.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

BigrR said:


> Been chatting to a friend and doing some reading up on taking as many carbs out of my food intake as possible.
> 
> Chicken breast and veg has been suggested to me, just wondering what else I could have also?
> 
> ...


You've got two options if you want to experiment with a very low carb diet, either a keto diet or a high protein diet.

For keto it would be carbs no higher than 50g per day, protein no higher than 1g per lb of bodyweight (and lower if you are in a large calorie deficit), remainder of calories only from fats.... for high protein you'd again keep carbs restricted to between 50-100g, fats to make up 20-30% of total kcals and the rest of your intake from protein... more flexibility here though with the exact ratios.

For your carb sources on either diet your best option is a variety of fibrous/leafy veg foods... you'll need the fibre to avoid constipation and piles, and for minerals and some other micronutrients that just don't come in decent enough quantity from non carb food sources. A calcium and mineral supplement on top is also a good idea to help protect against bone mineral loss which happens on those diets long term.

For low carb foods the list is:

red meat

poultry

white fish

oily fish

nuts and nut butters

seeds

avocados

coconut flesh

oils

butter

cream

cheese

Try to eat some fibrous veg with each meal, your digestive system will thank you for it!


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Don't eat too much on your cheat meal  if you have them. half 2 in the morning my stomachs so full its hurting and I can't sleep. I shall poo before I sleep... please l


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Fell foul of that a few times mate!


----------

